# Tutorial Requests - Post your tutorial requests here



## frozen (Jun 12, 2006)

kayy

id really like a totourial (sp?) 
on how to do great panda eyes
i love em' so much
but i dont know how to do them with out looking like a goth

plz help

<3

8)


----------



## mskitchmas (Jun 14, 2006)

Me too! I have such a hard time making it look right.


----------



## Pushpa (Jun 14, 2006)

what are panda eyes? i have never heard that before


----------



## faifai (Jun 14, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Pushpa* 
_what are panda eyes? i have never heard that before_

 
Err...smoky eyes maybe? I don't know either. But pandas do have black markings on their eyes, so...


----------



## lara (Jun 14, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Pushpa* 
_what are panda eyes? i have never heard that before_

 
Panda eyes usually refers to a very dark grey/flat black eye that smokes out above and below the eye with a total slightly rounded shape. It's a true catwalk look, you rarely see it on the street because it needs the right type of eye to wear it.

Very quick crash course in panda eyes: put a very neutral highlight on the browbone, pref. something with sheen to it like Shroom. Pack the lid with flat black, going from lashline to contour. Go slightly higher than the contour on the inner corner of the eye. Blacken the outer third of the bottom lashline thickly, thinning it off until you reach the inner corner of the eye. Soften the edges of the black slightly, but don't blend it down to grey. Grab a black khol and smudge the top and bottom lashlines until they're really inky black and you can't see any flesh between the lashes. Don't tightline/waterline unless your eyes are quite large. Curl the lashes, gob on loads of mascara and stand back from the mirror - if they look a bit like faintly oval panda markings, you've done it.







To really carry it off without looking super-goth you need flawless sheer foundation, very light blush and completely nude or natrual pink lips. The brows need to be impeccable as well; groomed flat, coloured evenly and plucked into an arch or else the eyes look messy and top-heavy. It's also a hard look to wear if you have round or protruding eyes or dropping lids; the density and shape of the blackness is best suited to Asian or almond eyes. 

HTH!


----------



## Lalli (Jun 15, 2006)

^^ooo i like!!!!! im going to try


----------



## Pushpa (Jun 15, 2006)

thanks lol i do that....so many names i learn on the internet


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Jun 15, 2006)

Intresting looking  at the pic of  the "Panda Eyes" im deff going to try it


----------



## SChotgurrl (Jun 15, 2006)

Hyper since you have asian eyes and I have almond-shaped you wanna *try* to do it with me so ppl can see the comparisons on each eye shape? Of course don't expect mine to come out fab like yours! But I'll take a stab at it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Lara should I use a brown neutral e/s (for my brown skin) or something like Jest for the hightlight? I know if I use a brown it'll be more of a "bronzed panda eye" and I wanna do this correctly


----------



## astronaut (Jun 15, 2006)

I'd love to see an actual pic of how this looks on someone!


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Jun 15, 2006)

this look sounds pretty tempting! I'm going to try it soon...yay now I have an excuse to get more black eyeshadow!!!


----------



## bottleblack (Jun 15, 2006)

This tutorial also might help you achieve that look...


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Jun 15, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SChotgurrl* 
_Hyper since you have asian eyes and I have almond-shaped you wanna *try* to do it with me so ppl can see the comparisons on each eye shape? Of course don't expect mine to come out fab like yours! But I'll take a stab at it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Lara should I use a brown neutral e/s (for my brown skin) or something like Jest for the hightlight? I know if I use a brown it'll be more of a "bronzed panda eye" and I wanna do this correctly 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
MOST DEF... and hush about the "fab like mines" ur MU application is beautiful and i mean that to the fullest!


----------



## frozen (Jun 15, 2006)

lolz
i have almond shaped eyes soo 
i think itl look great on me
(il take a picture and show)
and hak you for the great tutorial!
i didnt think anyone would replyy


----------



## ChynaSkye (Jun 15, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bottleblack* 
_This tutorial also might help you achieve that look..._

 
this link that you put up is a perfect example!
I love this look... i use it myself alot
lately i have been doing a twist with the same 
exact application but using 1 bold color instead of 
the black. i.e. my aqualine and waternymph


----------



## lara (Jun 15, 2006)

The key thing is that panda eyes have little or no winging on the outer sides of the eyes. It's almost straight up on the outside eyes, curving in on the crease and rising higher on the inside corner. It's based heavily on 1920's good-time girl eyes, where all the depth of colour was kept on the inside 3rd. 

*hyperRealGurl* posted a face on the FOTD forum that's close, but technically a charcoal eye (her depth of colour is on the outside 3rd and has a lot of winging), but flip the upper lid around and it would be perfect.

(you get asked a lot for panda eyes if you ever start doing a lot of runway make-up, hence noting the difference between charcoal eyes and panda eyes - it's one of those very set-in-stone make-up looks that never changes. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Jun 16, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lara* 
_The key thing is that panda eyes have little or no winging on the outer sides of the eyes. It's almost straight up on the outside eyes, curving in on the crease and rising higher on the inside corner. It's based heavily on 1920's good-time girl eyes, where all the depth of colour was kept on the inside 3rd. 

*hyperRealGurl* posted a face on the FOTD forum that's close, but technically a charcoal eye (her depth of colour is on the outside 3rd and has a lot of winging), but flip the upper lid around and it would be perfect.

(you get asked a lot for panda eyes if you ever start doing a lot of runway make-up, hence noting the difference between charcoal eyes and panda eyes - it's one of those very set-in-stone make-up looks that never changes. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)_

 

Man i knew i did it wrong, after i posted the pics up i went back to read this post again and somewhere along the line i missed the whole not lining the waterline part and the tightline part.  Gheeez lol oh well i tried


----------



## lara (Jun 16, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hyperRealGurl* 
_lol oh well i tried
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
It looked hot, I'm jealous. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I have a model friend coming around this weekend to do some headshots for her portfolio, so I'll do the full-on black panda on her and try to snap a couple of decent shots myself. I just threw out all my old Vogue magazines, they had heaps of catwalk looks including the last round of Chanel panda eyes. D'oh!


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Jun 16, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lara* 
_It looked hot, I'm jealous. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I have a model friend coming around this weekend to do some headshots for her portfolio, so I'll do the full-on black panda on her and try to snap a couple of decent shots myself. I just threw out all my old Vogue magazines, they had heaps of catwalk looks including the last round of Chanel panda eyes. D'oh!_

 

awsome.. please post some pics
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  cause i know whatever u do on her will look Beautimus


----------



## user79 (Jun 17, 2006)

Panda Eyes


----------



## frozen (Jun 17, 2006)

omg 
that one is soo pretty
i wanna try that one but a little more "tame"
lolz


----------



## bottleblack (Jun 17, 2006)

Oooh. That's hot. I love the nail color, too!


----------



## SChotgurrl (Jun 17, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 
_Panda Eyes




_

 


Ohhhh so THAT'S how it should look....LOL, I was thinking "I should make this black go further up and more dramatic" but in person it seemed like it was wayyyy past my crease...maybe I'll try it again *correctly* and do a Tut if I have the time


----------



## Anatevka (Sep 4, 2006)

my ex boyfriend told me i look like a panda when i do my  makeup like this:








i've done it like the picture before... i'll see if i have any pictures of it... i know that i use the dark soul pigment and black tied.. and rimmel has this really cheap black "eye gloss" that i put over it to make it really shiny... be careful though - it has the tendency to make mascara run if too much is at the lashline.


----------



## DaizyDeath (Sep 5, 2006)

i use to have the rimmel black eye gloss and everytime id see it in my train case id be baffled as to why i got it haha

so needless to say i threw it out 
plus the feeling of gloss on my eyes that just icks me out.


EDIT:
Mac markets these 2 products specifically to recreate the panda eyes look.

Link: http://www.maccosmetics.com/template...a+eyes&x=0&y=0


----------



## ieatbugs (Nov 6, 2006)

which two products are those? that link returned 30 results for me :/

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DaizyDeath* 

 
_i use to have the rimmel black eye gloss and everytime id see it in my train case id be baffled as to why i got it haha

so needless to say i threw it out 
plus the feeling of gloss on my eyes that just icks me out.


EDIT:
Mac markets these 2 products specifically to recreate the panda eyes look.

Link: http://www.maccosmetics.com/template...a+eyes&x=0&y=0_


----------



## Janice (Jan 16, 2007)

*Please post any requests for Tutorials you have in this thread. The old thread was getting cluttered, so it's time to start fresh.*


----------



## circe221 (Jan 18, 2007)

Ok, I'll go first...

I would like to request a tut of Britney Spears' look in this photo:

http://vetton.net/walls/music/vetton_ru_285.jpg

I posted a link because the photo is large but you can get a better look at the m/u. It looks like smokey purple eyes, with falsies on top and bottom.  Her lip color seems really sheer, like maybe they only used tinted balm or something.  I also like her cheeks - they look more contoured than usual...

I have similar coloring to Britney, and I like purples. Here is a (cheesy) pic of me for reference in case someone wants to suggest colors, etc.:






Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## pigsy (Jan 19, 2007)

CAN ANYONE DO A TUTORIAL ON HOW TO MAKE YOUR CHEEK/FACE LOOK SMALLER PLEASE? i've read many HOW-Tos to do but I would like to see an image tutorial on a round face lol. THANKS IN ADVANCE =)


----------



## Chic 2k6 (Jan 23, 2007)

Hey can I request a tutorial on how to create a look using the colours from Intense Eye Palette together please?

Thanks In Advance!


----------



## Corien (Jan 24, 2007)

I would love to see a tutorial of how to apply foundation (maybe even both liquid and powder) with a brush.


----------



## kimmy (Jan 24, 2007)

i'd love to see this look with the hooded eyes and red lips made into a tutorial. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://members.aol.com/plittle/Julianne_Moore.jpg


----------



## XsMom21 (Jan 24, 2007)

I need a false eyelash tut. I've seen all the videos posted here, and when I got my first pair (and adhesive) today, I tried what I saw.

NOPE. Ended up burning my eye with adhesive, getting this gooey sticky stuff all over my eyelid and now my lashes are covered in Fuschia pigment.

Please, someone post a PICTURED tut on how to apply these things from hell, and how to clean them.

Thanks! lol


----------



## sensuelle (Jan 29, 2007)

Asian eyes. tut on some really intense bold colors. Fuscia/ purples. or even  teals or light blues. something WOW and sparkley/sexy for clubbing.

and anything that makes brown asian eyes pop!

snowkei can you help?


----------



## myocarde (Jan 30, 2007)

Hey girls!

Could someone please try to do a gold and pink tut??

I've seen pictures in magazines of girls made up with really dark sparkling pink on the eyes, with a bit of gold around it...it was beautiful!
Could someone who likes the idea try it??
I've noticed lots of you were really talented!


Thanks a lot on advance 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





​


----------



## HouseOfWu (Jan 31, 2007)

*Penelope Cruz's makeup in "Volver"*

Hi everybody! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I just saw "Volver" last night and I was stunned by Penelope Cruz's makeup.  Any ideas on how to achieve these 2 looks?  I've included some pics for reference.  I think her eye shape and the fact that she has a large lid may contribute a lot to it but any suggestions would be great.


----------



## krackatoa (Feb 1, 2007)

how about a yellow tutorial for asian eyes?


----------



## I_Love_Buffy (Feb 6, 2007)

*Can someone do a "no makeup" look??*

I love makeup but i still would want to see how to achieve a flawless looking face as if we dont wear makeup? Can anyone help with this?? 
Thanks


----------



## ChristineLE24 (Feb 7, 2007)

Eye design for deep set eyes.


----------



## MichelleM (Feb 11, 2007)

I'd love it if someone were able to post a how-to tutorial on lining waterlines and tightlining.  I'm a noob when it comes to liner, and I can never seem to do it without irritating my eyes.  Even when I do line, I find it difficult to get a solid line on waterlines.  It always seems to vary in strength for some reason.

Thanks!!!!


----------



## lotus (Feb 16, 2007)

*ISO asian eye tutorials*

if this isn't in the correct folder, please excuse me. 

i'm searching for some users that have great eye makeup tutorials that are mainly geared towards asian women. i'm looking for tutorials that are geared towards the natural look, smokey for asian eyes and work-type makeup. i like wearing browns, taupes, greys, creams, golds and other "neutral" colors. 

i found that a few tutorials that i went through and i have to say that i learned a few things plus got some great recommendations on eye colors. a few users that i've been going through:
snowkei
theleopardcake
pei
godzillaxahhhhhh

i also like how "misschievous" does her makeup and actually did my own face using one of her tutorials. i got tons of compliments, which i've never really received before. so if there are any others that are "non-asian", i'm truly fine with that as well. thanks!


----------



## LindseySullivan (Feb 18, 2007)

I don't know if this is done or not already, but could the moderators just move requests to a request archive or something once the requested tutorial was done?  This would require a little more work (the tutorial person messaging the original poster who would edit the original post with a link to the respective tutorial and then the moderator moving it to an archive thread).  This way, people could easily see which tutorials are still wanted and it would make the request area a lot neater.  Sound doable?


----------



## BlahWah (Feb 19, 2007)

I'd love to see a tut, even an fotd, of the look on Barbie seen here (posted link b/c it's from an MUA member).  It looks to be the eotd on the MAC Barbie with Springtime Skipper (maybe even Swimming) on the inner lid, Mothbrown in the crease blended up and along the lower lashline, Magic Dust on the outer lid blended up and along the lower lashline below Moth Brown.

I tried it out but without a crease Moth Brown looked like a horrible splotch on me, so I used Honesty in the crease instead with a slight hint of Moth Brown for definition.

On Asian eyes would be a plus, but anything would do!


----------



## HOTasFCUK (Feb 20, 2007)

I would love a tut on a smokey eye using Moth Brown or using any neutral colours or colours like sunnydaze pigment! Thanks!!


----------



## Motoko Kusanagi (Feb 21, 2007)

How about a tut on mu´s for those who wear glasses? Or a tut teaching how to make the nose look smaller (or trix like that).

Thanks!!! 

Flávia


----------



## user79 (Feb 21, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LindseySullivan* 

 
_I don't know if this is done or not already, but could the moderators just move requests to a request archive or something once the requested tutorial was done?  This would require a little more work (the tutorial person messaging the original poster who would edit the original post with a link to the respective tutorial and then the moderator moving it to an archive thread).  This way, people could easily see which tutorials are still wanted and it would make the request area a lot neater.  Sound doable?_

 
Tbh that sounds like a LOT of work for us mods and I'm not sure if it's really that beneficial. It's hard enough to keep track of threads on here already that we have to moderate, edit, move, etc., and I'm not sure exactly how beneficial it will be. Hmmm....


----------



## barbiegirl86 (Feb 22, 2007)

I would like to request a tutoral of the girl on the left....thanks yall!


----------



## pinkgreens (Feb 23, 2007)

*Hi everyone, I really love this look of Jlo, the blue e/s and nude lips. I would really appreciate if someone will do a tut on this. Thanks a bunch!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













http://www.beautyriot.com/article.php?id=2757&c_id=54
*


----------



## cosmic_flash (Feb 28, 2007)

Hey I would like to request a tutorial on these looks










and a Marie Antoinette inspired look






Thanks!


----------



## macforeverever (Feb 28, 2007)

i would like more tutorials on how to do eye makeup on hooded eyes ^^


----------



## maxipoodle1 (Mar 1, 2007)

I would like to see a tutorial done of the whole face( foundation, concealer, powder) that has full coverage...you know like the before and after....how good full coverage foundatoins acutally cover...but still let your real skin show?!!...you get me?


----------



## ~*Starlicious*~ (Mar 4, 2007)

Unless it has already been done, I would love to see a Kim Kardashian tutorial.  I love the way she applies her eyeshadow and her choice of lipgloss (nude).


----------



## applefrite (Mar 11, 2007)

Good Morning girls !!!! 

I will want a tutorial for the eyes with Shimmermoss , Wait Till Dark and Black Tied .

Thank you for your answers .


----------



## roxy (Mar 11, 2007)

i'd like a tutorial on the basics.

- foundation application
- contouring
- eyebrow shaping for different eye shapes


----------



## elektra513 (Mar 12, 2007)

Hello all!

I'd like to see a tut on red and black makeup on a medium dark complexion (I'm NW 43--so somewhere in that range, higher or lower, doesn't matter).  I don't just mean red lips, y'know? Like over the top 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks a lot!


----------



## krackatoa (Mar 18, 2007)

blues, turquioise type colors on asian eyes!


----------



## cosmic_flash (Mar 18, 2007)

Hey I would love to see a Pirates Of The Caribbean tutorial for Keira Knightley from the latest pirates movie. She's all tan and bronzy and looks gorgeous.


----------



## Bernadette (Mar 20, 2007)

I would really appreciate a TUT on applying eyeshadow on deep-set eyes. Thanks!


----------



## Devon (Mar 22, 2007)

Good Afternoon girls !!!!

It's the very first time I post here, for a tut request.

I will want a tutorial for the eyes with Chartreuse pigment... I can't find a good combo for my dark eyes. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Thank you for your answers .


----------



## Taj (Mar 22, 2007)

I would like to request a tutorial on applying falsies for Asian eyes, please.


----------



## Nadiege (Mar 22, 2007)

I would love to see tutorials on these looks:


----------



## Blush (Mar 30, 2007)

I'd like a tut about how to contour your face with MSF

and

a tut about how to apply sun powders ( terraccotta )

Thanks.


----------



## berri_yumz (Mar 31, 2007)

Can some one do a tutorial for how to make very small eyes look much much bigger and open? Also, How to line them on the bottom in such a way that they don't look smaller, but bigger instead?

Also, a tutorial on how to do facial highlights/contouring to minimize a wider nose would be nice. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Lastly, a tutorial to achieve very nude looking lips, like this:

http://xs413.xs.to/xs413/07116/meiku03.jpg
http://xs413.xs.to/xs413/07116/makeupscan.jpg
That adresses how to get around having two toned lips (top darker than the bottom) and having a natural lipline.

Thanks~


----------



## lunabunny (Apr 9, 2007)

*Re: request for panda eyes*

Do you mean like these? 

http://i156.photobucket.com/albums/t...anin/Sonew.jpg


My friend did that eyeshadow job on me, I didn't. If you want though I could ask her to do it again and if she could help me make a tutorial.


----------



## xiahe (Apr 9, 2007)

*Re: request for panda eyes*

maybe this tutorial?  she used some color tho (asian eyes): http://www.specktra.net/showthread.php?t=60186


----------



## tingting (Apr 10, 2007)

hi i would like to see tutorials on those long lashes for upper and lower lash that brighten up the eye and also how to apply 2 layers of fake lashes......

thanksSss...


----------



## txdixie (Apr 19, 2007)

I have always loved the sheer, creamy dewy blush look.  I have always been nervous to try liquid or cream blush...afraid I will just smear it everywhere lol.   Anyone wanna do a clean spring/summer look with this type of cheek?


----------



## mariane (Apr 20, 2007)

Hi! I'm a newbie here..and i really need help. I'd like to see some tutorial for those 'scene queens' make ups..lol lame, i know...but it's for a costume party so..why not? lol Thanx 
here are some pics:

- http://www.buzznet.com/tags/dakotaro...d=4800810&p=10

- http://www.buzznet.com/tags/dakotaro...d=4404107&p=11


----------



## TM26 (Apr 20, 2007)

I hope this hasn't been asked yet but I would love to see Ashley_v85 do a tutorial, when she has time of course, on the two looks she did with the sweetie cake quad and the pandamoium quad. Both looks are gorgeous


----------



## foxyqt (Apr 24, 2007)

i'd really like to know how to create a 'double line' with 2 different colored eyeliners =)


----------



## mistress_murky (May 1, 2007)

*Where to post... request for false eyelashes on lower lashline?*

Hi everyone... 

I'm not sure where to put this request, but can anyone tell me/show me how to apply falsies to the lower lash line? I'm used to putting them on my upper lashes, but I've never used them before on the lower lashes... 

Any help will be appreicated greatly.


----------



## MAC_BABE (May 3, 2007)

I would like to see a turorial using the TAKE WING EYES Quad.


----------



## Simi (May 3, 2007)

*Re: Where to post... request for false eyelashes on lower lashline?*

Hello mistress murky,
For the request, the place is "Recommedation" 
I searched for you and found the link.

http://specktra.net/showthread.php?t=66666&highlight=apply+lower+eyela  shes


----------



## mistress_murky (May 3, 2007)

*Re: Where to post... request for false eyelashes on lower lashline?*

Thank you, Thank you, Thank you!!!!!


----------



## xiahe (May 6, 2007)

i would really like to see a tutorial for dewy/glowy skin


----------



## arabian girl (May 6, 2007)

thanx i'll try it


----------



## Brianne333 (May 24, 2007)

I would really love to see more NEUTRAL tutorials that are sexy and not so plain.  Bonus if that tutorial is done without falsies or tightlining.  

Specifically for me because I like a more neutral look most days without looking "blah" and yet without being "too much" for everyday wear.  I really like neutral looks lately where you can TELL I'm wearing makeup and it's a little sexy and yet it still retains a more natural feeling (a neutral eye with a subtle smokiness perhaps?).


----------



## cha_reeza (May 28, 2007)

I dunno if anyone has already made one for this look (I'm pretty sure there's none ever since I signed up at least) but I was wondering if someone can make a tut for the eye makeup of those hot girls from the show The Search for the Next Doll...

they just look gorgeous everytime and the glitters on their eyes are just fab. Dunno what they used for that tho


----------



## wan (May 29, 2007)

Hi can anyone teach me how to cover up my ugly looking pores on my cheecks? Thanks a million


----------



## mariane (May 31, 2007)

Hi! i'd like to request a tutorial for pale dead looking...sort of old Gerard Way/Frank Iero 's make up... How do you do these with red eyeshadow? I need it for a project i'm doing for college so any help is pretty much appreciated. Please send me a PM if you do this tutorial.
picture:
http://www.mychemicalromance-br.com/.../helena_35.jpg

p.s.: sorry if i misspelled something..i'm in pain right now, my head aches a lot.


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (May 31, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mariane* 

 
_Hi! i'd like to request a tutorial for pale dead looking...sort of old Gerard Way/Frank Iero 's make up... How do you do these with red eyeshadow? I need it for a project i'm doing for college so any help is pretty much appreciated. Please send me a PM if you do this tutorial.
picture:
http://www.mychemicalromance-br.com/.../helena_35.jpg

p.s.: sorry if i misspelled something..i'm in pain right now, my head aches a lot._

 
I love Helena's makeup. I'll see if I can do one if I can pick up Cranberry sometime soon like I've been planning.


----------



## xxyrbestbetxx (Jun 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *wan* 

 
_Hi can anyone teach me how to cover up my ugly looking pores on my cheecks? Thanks a million_

 

mac face primer is amazing at doing that. they also fill in lines so you just get that flawless base to start off with.


----------



## milota (Jun 9, 2007)

*Request - How to blend eyeshadow?*

I'm not sure if this is where this post goes b/c I'm kind of new, but I have recently been playing around with blending the "outer v" and various shades together on my eyes, but it always turns out kind of splotchy looking. It looks like some parts were blended while other parts weren't, and no matter how much I try, the "unblended" splotches don't ever really blend in to the rest of the eyeshadow. Could it be the eyeshadow I'm using (Milani) or the brushes (from Target)?

If someone could do a tutorial on the technique they use to blend their eyeshadow, that would be awesome! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Thanks!!


----------



## xoKVox (Jun 9, 2007)

http://images.allmoviephoto.com/2005...t_door_001.jpg 
can any one make a turial on how to get a fresh look
like this 
or some advice on how to?

:]


----------



## user79 (Jun 10, 2007)

*Re: Request - How to blend eyeshadow?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *milota* 

 
_I'm not sure if this is where this post goes b/c I'm kind of new, but I have recently been playing around with blending the "outer v" and various shades together on my eyes, but it always turns out kind of splotchy looking. It looks like some parts were blended while other parts weren't, and no matter how much I try, the "unblended" splotches don't ever really blend in to the rest of the eyeshadow. Could it be the eyeshadow I'm using (Milani) or the brushes (from Target)?

If someone could do a tutorial on the technique they use to blend their eyeshadow, that would be awesome! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks!!_

 
Have you checked out this one?
http://www.specktra.net/showthread.p...light=blending


----------



## user79 (Jun 10, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xoKVox* 

 
_http://images.allmoviephoto.com/2005...t_door_001.jpg 
can any one make a turial on how to get a fresh look
like this 
or some advice on how to?

:]_

 
Thank link doesn't seem to load, maybe download the picture and either host it on Specktra in your own Members Gallery, or add it as an attachment.


----------



## daFilli (Jun 12, 2007)

Hi everyone, I'm pretty basic when it comes to makeup, that's probably why this site is a Godsend but I really wanna learn how to create these type of looks....








I like how its smokey but not too heavy or cakey looking.
Can anybody reccomend a tut.? something detailed as I'm not that experienced...


----------



## xxkissbangxx (Jun 13, 2007)

I know this has been done before in many ways but would anyone have a nice yet very simple/clear tutorial for smokey eyes, especially for Asian girls? I've seen a couple of good ones but I'm a self-admtited newbie and I can't seem to follow (not cause of the tutorial, it's cause of me, lol). Thank you.


----------



## clamster (Jun 19, 2007)

I would love to see a tutorial on the new quad at nordstrom I think from the _novel twist_ collection? Correct me if I am wrong. Comes out tomorrow I think


----------



## NicksWifey (Jun 19, 2007)

I'm not sure if anyone has started a request like this, but I recently got Dark Soul pigment and I'm kinda lost what to do with it besides use it as an eyeliner.
Could someone possibly pair this with Black Tied and/or Knight Divine for a smokey eye?


----------



## PBunnieP (Jun 22, 2007)

Can someone PLEASE do a everyday look for Asian eyes (single eyelid/ no crease) that DOESN"T involve fake eyelashes? I have one single eyelid and one double eyelid and it's very annoying to put on eye makeup. I know the best look is to use fake lashes but I can't be bothered with them every single day. I might post a tut myself one of these days when I have time but I want some new ideas.


----------



## thelilprincess (Jun 22, 2007)

request for glowy/dewy skin look with Hyper Real Foundation

i know there are other tuts out there for glowy skin - but none using the Hyper Real Foundation.  i have this pearlesque foundation and with my highlighter (Vanilla pigment, Barbie Loves MAC Pearl Sunshine) i am afraid i'll overdo it and look "shiny" instead of glowy.  i do have a matte bronzer - the MA recommended it since she knew i was buying HyperReal.

can anyone do a tut using HyperREal to achieve that glowy look?

thanks!

EDIT: OMG!!!  i just saw hyperRealGurl's avatar - _that's_ the glowy dewy skin i want!!!  can someone please please do a tut on that?

.


----------



## tiktakit (Jun 22, 2007)

Hi
I have a deep set puppy eyes and i'd really like to see a tutorial how to make up them.. im a make up newbie so i don't have a lot of stuff, but i bought brushes, powder and several eye shadows (deep purple, bordo, pink, shimmering toffee, MAC jardin aires, kind of metal green (its called "Fly"), sparkling white, and two dark turquise). also i have pink blush, gold shimmer and mascara.. for lips i have stila purple glaze, ancient pink lipstick and a light red gloss. That's it, no foundation, no concealer..

please tell me how to make up my eyes! they so "puppy" look .. 

oh and my skin tone is pinky ig it matters. pinks looks good for me.

uploading a pic. 
(in the pic i was make up by make up artist for an occasion - i don't have these eye shadows, etc).

thank u so much!!


----------



## dior688 (Jun 25, 2007)

I am a beginner when it comes to applying eyeshaodows greater than 2 colors. Can somebody teach me how to put eyeshadows with different colors on brow bone, crease, lid, and outer corner. I have had a hard time matching colors with these places. Or I might have used the wrong brushes or applied incorrectly. Please help me!  Thanks!


----------



## mariecinder (Jun 25, 2007)

I second the request for the Hilary Duff look on page two! I'd love to know how to get that smokey brown look.


----------



## Makeupfanatic (Jun 25, 2007)

Hey im new to the forum and i would like a tutorial for dark skinned people and how to do eye makeup like rihanna and beyonce have their eyes, and also is there a good tutorial for smokey eye for really dark skin with pictures 
thanks alot
(sorry for asking for soo much)


----------



## clamster (Jul 7, 2007)

*RIHANNA in the UMBRELLA VIDEO





*


----------



## PBunnieP (Jul 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *clamster* 

 
_*RIHANNA in the UMBRELLA VIDEO*

*



*_

 
I think www.makeupforlife.blogspot.com has a breif tutorial on this look!


----------



## thelilprincess (Jul 9, 2007)

i'd like to see more "one palettes" looks like magi has done here. 

i have MAC Jewel and Crystal from October 2004 and MAC Delights and i don't even use all those colors.  i feel like it's such a waste.  especially Delights - so many people rave about Gorgeous Gold but it looks hideous when i try to use it.  and i have no clue how to use Cinder from that palette.  

even if you don't have the palettes, using colors from a set palette would be great!

i want to learn how to use colors from 1 palette so that i can travel much easier by just taking these for weekend trips rather than my whole collection.

thanks again!


----------



## minidictionary (Jul 12, 2007)

Hi All,
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Im new here.
Im requesting for C Shock tutorial. Just bought Going banana & BigT and kinda blur how to mix these together. Or maybe i need to get the eyepopping n wondergrass to make it a nice combi.? 
pls advice. Thanks


----------



## plushpenguin (Jul 12, 2007)

I would love to see a tutorial using only colors from the sephora summer blockbuster palette. I just got it, and it's awesome, but there are so many colors I hardly know where to start.


----------



## RoseMe (Jul 18, 2007)

*Request to the talented!!*

If anyone has time (more the better), would you please do an exact copy (or as close to as possible) of this look for us?

http://specktra.net/looks/dbohemia/dbohemia.pdf

It seems such a beautiful combination on the face chart.....  THANKS!


----------



## Moontress (Jul 19, 2007)

I love this smokey look on Hilary Duff.  If someone has time, can you do a tutorial on it? Thanks in advance!

http://www.blender.com/guide/slidesh...ry_duff_s1.jpg


----------



## Punk (Aug 2, 2007)

*Help me with a tutorial*

Hi, Im 16 yrs old, and I always just focus on my eyes, and make them really dramatic, and is can make me "unaproachable", especially around guys, and at school.

So I'm wondering if you could make me a tutorial with a face of makeup good for school, I love makeup, and different techniques.

I have really long strawberry blond hair, blue eyes, and few freckles, and fair.
And my style is vintage.

thanks


----------



## j_absinthe (Aug 2, 2007)

*Re: Help me with a tutorial*

I'm not sure if this thread is in the right section, but here's a few tips anyway...

Just go with a wash of Amber Lights over your lids, maybe some Yogurt to highlight the browbone and All That Glitters in the tearduct (or inner corner) to play up the redness in your strawberry blonde hair. Play your lashlines up with something fun, like Shimmermoss, Freshwater or Moonflower E/S, depending what shade of blue they are (if they're greyer, I'd play that up with Freshwater/Moonflower, if they're more greenish, then I'd play it up with Shimmermoss.) Perhaps some Tempting E/S in the outer V/outer crease of your eyes for something more sexy and dramatic, but still youthful.

A light brush of the cheeks with Pinch Me powder blush. Some Love Nectar Lustreglass over Pink Edge Lipglass pencil should make your lips pop.

Hope that helps.


----------



## j_absinthe (Aug 2, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *minidictionary* 

 
_Hi All,
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Im new here.
Im requesting for C Shock tutorial. Just bought Going banana & BigT and kinda blur how to mix these together. Or maybe i need to get the eyepopping n wondergrass to make it a nice combi.? 
pls advice. Thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
You don't _need_ to get Eyepopping and Wondergrass, but it always helps 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

Here's an idea:

Lay down a base of BASE LIGHT paint over your entire lid

Over that, pat GOING BANANAS

Apply a tiny amount of BIG T on your the inner corner of your lid.

Take a light, clean brush and brush BIG T up across your lid, into about the middle. Re-apply BIG T in the corner of your eye.

Take MELON pigment and apply in your crease. Use clean blending brush to soften the edges, blending GOING BANANAS and MELON into each other. 

Line the outer 2/3 of your bottom lashline with SEA ME shadestick.

Line the entire lower lashline with BIG T, take clean brush and lightly blend

Use VANILLA pigment on your browbone.

Use whatever cheek and lip products that accentuate your particular face and skintone and there ya go.


----------



## j_absinthe (Aug 2, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moontress* 

 
_I love this smokey look on Hilary Duff.  If someone has time, can you do a tutorial on it? Thanks in advance!

http://www.blender.com/guide/slidesh...ry_duff_s1.jpg_

 
www.makeupforlife.blogspot.com has a tut concerning that particular look.


----------



## shedas (Aug 2, 2007)

Hello

I believe that I am not different from many girls who have a hard time working with pigments and using the right technique.
I would l-o-v-e to see a TUT with only pigments as e/s

thank you


----------



## Flames.Fan (Aug 3, 2007)

Could someone do a tutorial that looks like this


Smaller Image: 
http://www.eva-longoria.net/gallery/...6/limit/recent
Closer Image:
http://www.eva-longoria.net/gallery/...6/limit/recent


Thanks !


----------



## mariane (Aug 7, 2007)

*PLEASEE I NEED HELP! THIS IS URGENT!!!*

*I'm going to a themed fancy dress ball this weekend and i want to wear my make up like this:*

http://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y20.../helena_35.jpg

http://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y20.../helena_36.jpg





*I have Cranberry eyeshadow by MAC and a opaque kinda reddish brown eyeshadow by Mary Kay..*

*PLEASEEEE can someone post a tutorial??? I'D BE FOREVER GRATEFUL!*


----------



## rebekah (Aug 8, 2007)

deleted


----------



## paopao (Aug 9, 2007)

Hi! Could ou make a tut using the warm eyes novel twist palette? Thanks!


----------



## metoyou123 (Aug 22, 2007)

id love to learn a tutorial on how to use my MAC cosmetics bang on blue i have no idea of what to do something with this colour and ideas?


----------



## laguayaca (Aug 23, 2007)

*Sexy Red Lips for A Girl Like Me!*

I want someone with more experience with makeup to show me some red lips you see my picture im a caramel skinned hispanic I want to wear red lips soooooooo bad but im so afraid because I have full lips and I really dont know what shade to try whether to try a liner with gloss, a lipstick or just a gloss. I would really appreciate someone that could show me what to do with a picture and description of what is used. Many Thanks!


----------



## JessicaJules (Aug 24, 2007)

Hi! First post, I'm nervous. LOL.

I just bought the Gentle Fume palette today and I was wondering if someone would mind giving a tutorial for that? I'm not sure where to use each color.


----------



## Devon (Aug 26, 2007)

Hi girls! I've in my hands the pattermaker warm eyes palette, but I can't find any examples of how to use it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




p
Has anyone realized a tutorial with those colors or that palette?

Thank you


----------



## firemagician (Aug 26, 2007)

I'd love to see one of you talented girls try and recreate this look, with a tutorial of course 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



From the girls aloud new video.


----------



## daFilli (Aug 27, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *firemagician* 

 
_I'd love to see one of you talented girls try and recreate this look, with a tutorial of course 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



From the girls aloud new video.



_

 


Hi, just thought i'd tell u that its mainly false eyelashes, the girls are wearing a specific eyelash [upper and lower] from Shu Uemura which were limited edition =[ i forgot the name but i remember the makeup artist for the vid telling us about it.


----------



## mariecinder (Aug 29, 2007)

A Smoking Eyes Quad tut would be soooo very helpful!!


----------



## user46 (Aug 29, 2007)

tutorial for the sweetie cakes quad? pleeeaaassse


----------



## DarthMO (Aug 30, 2007)

Hi Ladies, I bought Delft Paint Pot, and I love the colour when swatched on my hand... But I'm not sure how to wear it on my eyelids.  I'm not used to wearing strong colours on my eyelids.  It'll be great if someone can help with a tutorial with 2 looks for Delft? Day & night?  Thanks!


----------



## user46 (Sep 5, 2007)

tute using gentle fumes quad!!! pleasee!


----------



## anjdes (Sep 11, 2007)

*Tutorial Request - Blush application*

I'm sure I sound really stupid requesting for something like this , but I'd really like someone to post a tutorial on applying blush.Thanks!


----------



## saj20052006 (Sep 12, 2007)

I would love to see a tutorial on how to apply shadow in the crease on round eyes.  Thanks!!


----------



## dollypink (Sep 13, 2007)

i've love to see how you think this was done:


----------



## citrusoap (Sep 17, 2007)

Hi!
I would love to know how to create a soft dewy glowing natural look for Asians.  I can't live without my eyeliner but I would like a more natural look for summer!

Something like this is great


----------



## nunu (Sep 25, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mariecinder* 

 
_A Smoking Eyes Quad tut would be soooo very helpful!!_

 
ditto! i want one too..


----------



## angeliquea~+ (Oct 1, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *daFilli* 

 
_Hi everyone, I'm pretty basic when it comes to makeup, that's probably why this site is a Godsend but I really wanna learn how to create these type of looks....








I like how its smokey but not too heavy or cakey looking.
Can anybody reccomend a tut.? something detailed as I'm not that experienced...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 
I'm joining the Kim Kardashian makeup tutorial bandwagon! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I especially love these looks (sorry pics arent the best)
















I'm a novice too so I'd love a tut explaining how to do a look like one of these!


----------



## AllINeedIsMac (Oct 2, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_ditto! i want one too.._

 

smoke signal please!!


----------



## teevee (Oct 5, 2007)

im requesting a smokey green look...
or anything that would look good with my homecoming dress


----------



## Chpidou (Oct 18, 2007)

I'm looking for a tut for a makeup like this (natural, glowy):
[http://cache.viewimages.com/xc/76992...4831B75F48EF45


----------



## alien21xx (Oct 18, 2007)

I have Parrot, A Bluer Blue, Teal pigment and a lot of similar teal and blue colors but I don't really know how to use them for a *day look*! Please help! <3


----------



## ruthless (Oct 22, 2007)

*Loreal Fall 2007 Timless Seduction*

I would really really really love for anyone to do a tutorial on the grey eye Penelope Cruz wears for those ads in the drugstore. The quality of the cosmetics is actually pretty good-I just can't replicate how it looks at home, I look kind of robotic gunmetal grey lol.

Nude lips, grey eyes..help a girl out!! Using the pallete block if you can.


----------



## hey (Oct 25, 2007)

can someone do a tutorial with humid and black? (carbon or something else dark) I mainly want humid and maybe use the black to smoke it up a bit...umm i need this by next saturday for homecoming thanks :]


----------



## janwa09 (Oct 26, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hey* 

 
_can someone do a tutorial with humid and black? (carbon or something else dark) I mainly want humid and maybe use the black to smoke it up a bit...umm i need this by next saturday for homecoming thanks :]_

 
I did an EOTD using the colors you just mentioned...it's not a tut but I did break down where I placed each color. Hope this helps you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Instead of Carbon I used Black Tied though and used Blackground Paint Pot as base.

http://specktra.net/showthread.php?p=866503#post866503


----------



## clamster (Oct 28, 2007)

Something using the colors from the 

 from the MAC 2007 holiday collection.


----------



## I_Love_Buffy (Nov 3, 2007)

hi everyone..can someone please post a tutorial on how to do pouf hair? LOL. I like the way they look  but never knew how to do it.thanks


----------



## .k. (Nov 3, 2007)

I would like someone to post a tut using the smoky eyes holiday palette from antiquitease


----------



## nunu (Nov 4, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *.k.* 

 
_I would like someone to post a tut using the smoky eyes holiday palette from antiquitease_

 
check out pursebuzz on youtube.


----------



## nunu (Nov 4, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *clamster* 

 
_Something using the colors from the 

 from the MAC 2007 holiday collection._

 
Ditto!


----------



## mandragora (Nov 4, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *citrusoap* 

 
_Hi!
I would love to know how to create a soft dewy glowing natural look for Asians. I can't live without my eyeliner but I would like a more natural look for summer!
<snip>_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Chpidou* 

 
_I'm looking for a tut for a makeup like this (natural, glowy):_

 
My absolute fave for a natural and  glowy look is MissChievous' soft & glowy tutorial. HTH.


----------



## eulchen (Nov 4, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *clamster* 

 
_Something using the colors from the 

 from the MAC 2007 holiday collection._

 
ill try and see if i can come up with something for you the next few days.


----------



## mayenni (Nov 6, 2007)

Hi Im totally new to makeup.I just bought L' oreal Hip eyeshadow duo in rascal and Flamboyant.I have no clue what to do with them.Can someone please make a tutorial on how to use duos.


----------



## Pariah (Nov 10, 2007)

I would love a tutorial of this look, or a link if one has already been done! Sorry for the tiny photo, this is all I could find...


----------



## bluemoon1979 (Nov 12, 2007)

can someone give me step by step tutorial for cat eye and smoky eye ?


----------



## Brianne333 (Nov 14, 2007)

If anyone could come up with a good look that involved Frost pigment, Trax and Subtle pigment as the eye colors, I'd love to see it!  I love those colors together, but would like to see if other people have some better ideas for a look with them.


----------



## nunu (Nov 14, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *eulchen* 

 
_ill try and see if i can come up with something for you the next few days. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
thanks!


----------



## HaLiMa (Nov 21, 2007)

*i want*

hi

i want tut for

http://tbn0.google.com/images?q=tbn:.../216860369.jpg


----------



## blazeno.8 (Nov 21, 2007)

*Re: i want*

I think this thread should actually be under the tutorial request section.


----------



## TonyaB (Nov 24, 2007)

It'd be really great if someone could a make a tutorial on this look:




From: http://community.livejournal.com/mac.../24277462.html


----------



## Lndsy (Nov 25, 2007)

I would really, really appreciate a tutorial or a FOTD with Falling Star and Coppering.  I really need some help figuring them out!  

Thanks!


----------



## Addicted_2_MAC (Dec 7, 2007)

can someone do a tutorial for free to be eyes quad?


----------



## rbella (Dec 8, 2007)

I would die for a tutorial on eyebrows.  I know there are many but I need a specific tutorial for a blonde who has plucked her brows too much and has no clue how to get shape back or to keep from looking like the brows are brunette when I am done.

Also, a tutorial on foundation application with concealer, etc. for people with problem skin (acne scars, major redness, circles under eyes, etc.) would be awesome.  Doesn't my skin sound pretty?

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## CandyKisses1018 (Dec 8, 2007)

*I'd like to see a Milani Tutorial*

Can someone that is a fan of milani post a milani tutorial?


----------



## faeriedust (Dec 9, 2007)

I would love a tutorial on applying blush for people with round and short faces. I see many people applyng blush on their cheekbones but I feel like I dont have cheekbones and I always apply blush on the apples of the cheek. Like roundish circles and I dont blend it towards the ears.


----------



## Karen_B (Dec 9, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *clamster* 

 
_Something using the colors from the 

 from the MAC 2007 holiday collection._

 
There is a tut for this at pursebuzz.com if you want to check it out


----------



## chocolategoddes (Dec 9, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *faeriedust* 

 
_I would love a tutorial on applying blush for people with round and short faces. I see many people applyng blush on their cheekbones but I feel like I dont have cheekbones and I always apply blush on the apples of the cheek. Like roundish circles and I dont blend it towards the ears._

 
i could do that. i have a round face too!!! yay


----------



## chocolategoddes (Dec 9, 2007)

id love to see really HIGH FASHION crazy runway looks


or whatever they do to victoria's secrete supermodel. oh i mean secret!


----------



## faeriedust (Dec 10, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_i could do that. i have a round face too!!! yay_

 
great!!! But looking at your display pic, your face looks more oval than round. Maybe because my face is shorter than yours.


----------



## BarbaraM (Dec 19, 2007)

hello everyone!
I would like a tutorial for the deluxe eyeshadows of urban decay
anybody motivated?
thank you very much 
i hope someone kind will read this message


----------



## BarbaraM (Dec 19, 2007)

hello everyone!
I would like a tutorial for the deluxe eyeshadows of urban decay
anybody motivated?

thank you very much 
i hope someone kind will read this message


----------



## BarbaraM (Dec 19, 2007)

sorry , i didn't see my post the very first time...


----------



## foolishheart (Dec 24, 2007)

so i have the eyeshadow, passionate, and it looks really pretty in the pan, but i have no clue what to do with it. if someone could suggest something, do a tutorial, or point me in the direction of one, it would be much appreciated. thank you!


----------



## mollythedolly (Dec 29, 2007)

How about an ethereal, shimmery-all-over, glowey look?

Kind of like this: http://specktra.net/f197/perfect-swe...xamples-78223/

Azuresyren, if you remember how you did that, I love your version more than the examples you gave!

Also, a tutorial on how wo remove makeup effectively! I always feel left with a little bit left on my face.

Thanks!


----------



## anti_starlet8 (Jan 20, 2008)

i'm pretty new to all this eyeshadow business so i was wondering if someone could post a tutorial on how to create a good look using just two different shades of a colour and maybe a third colour like carbon, charred or vanilla pigment.  
things like where to put the deeper shade to create depth to the eye or how to create a couple of different looks putting the e/s in different places on the eye, something to help newbs like me get to grips with colour placement on the eye.  
sorry if this has already been posted, i've searched the forum but couldn't find anything that fit this.


----------



## anaibb (Jan 20, 2008)

I know that this is not new but I can't get enough of neutral looks... Any ideas?
Thanks!


----------



## cab_1789 (Jan 29, 2008)

can someone do a mardi gras look..using purples, greens, and golds?


----------



## foxynats (Jan 31, 2008)

I would love this tutorial from the N collection promo...
(hope this piccie works..)


----------



## lara (Jan 31, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *foxynats* 

 
_I would love this tutorial from the N collection promo...
(hope this piccie works..)_

 
This look is already listed on the MAC site. A step-by-step breakdown is listed under the  'look details' button.


----------



## foxynats (Feb 5, 2008)

^^ ooh thanks for that - i didnt realise that the looks on the site related to the promo piccies. x


----------



## ncimfabulous (Feb 7, 2008)

I want to see something dramatic like a "i wanna seduce you look" LOL ie Playboy, Glamour makeup on a NC44-50 really ne body who has olive toned to darker skin.





http://img518.imageshack.us/img518/1...o122739qx5.jpg


----------



## jdepp_84 (Feb 13, 2008)

Could someone do a fafi tut using quad 1 or 2? Thanks!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 14, 2008)

I'd love to see a tutorial on the N collection Eye shadows


----------



## TonyaB (Mar 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ncimfabulous* 

 
_I want to see something dramatic like a "i wanna seduce you look" LOL ie Playboy, Glamour makeup on a NC44-50 really ne body who has olive toned to darker skin._

 
Yes please! hehe. I love it.


----------



## pratbc (Mar 5, 2008)

I would love to see a tutorial on how to properly blend e/s.
Thanks!


----------



## zbeezer (Mar 16, 2008)

I would love a tutorial from Miss Pumpkin on her mask.


----------



## mia779 (Mar 17, 2008)

20s/30s make up maybe with a modern twist 

im NW15, grey/blue eyes and dark brown hair


----------



## HySeXtTh19 (Mar 20, 2008)

Would someone mind trying to copy this look and posting a tutorial? Thank you

Tracy


----------



## Julzie (Mar 23, 2008)

A tutorial with the Royal Assets: Warm Eyes 2007 palette please?


----------



## WalkinSpaztic (Mar 23, 2008)

Could someone maybe recreate these looks:

















much appreciated. :]


----------



## Kitty Kitty (Mar 30, 2008)

Hi all,

I would love to recreate a look of Eva Longoria.  I've been looking for a breakdown of this look for ages.  I'm not fussy on what particular look of hers...I love all her makeup.

KK


----------



## candy (Apr 5, 2008)

hello there...would someone please make a tut. on concealing very dark circles?!
i conceal them pretty good, but i just want them to be gone away..(with makeup ofcourse)..


----------



## User93 (Apr 10, 2008)

would be really awesome if someone could do tut on 
-Smokey Eyes Christmas palette
-Pin Up look
-Some playboy-style look
thanks


----------



## pearl (Apr 12, 2008)

I would love to see a tutorial on how to use pigments as nail colors. =D


----------



## Brittni (Apr 12, 2008)

I second what pearl said. I saw that girl with the nail tips in 3D Glitter and OHHH boy was I ready to do it myself...except I'm not sure how to!

Also, I'd LOVE to see a REALLY good tutorial on concealing bags under your eyes. No matter what I do...I can even out the color so they're not dark but they still show up in pictures; like the underneath lines. Not badly always, but definitely noticeable in close-ups!


----------



## anjecakes (Apr 12, 2008)

I'm not sure if it was posted before (though I'm sure it has been, and if you remember, can you redirect me to it) but, who can create a basic tutorial on how to create a defined crease, and make it look real.

I have no defined crease/eyelid, and I have been trying to create this, and nothing works.

What are your tips/tutorials?


----------



## vcanady (Apr 15, 2008)

Could someone do a tutorial using *Heatherette Trio 2*? There are have been numerous tutorials done using Trio 1, however, I got Trio 2 and would love some insight as to how to make these colors look amazing. I'm not very skilled and would looovee to see one of you amazingly talented ladies using these colors together! Thanx!


----------



## ri0tdorque (Apr 26, 2008)

I would love to combine my new Deep Truth with my current collection I would really like something with Hepcat and or Woodwinked I also have Shimmermoss, Shroom, Phoof!, and a nice frost white but unsure what would go where best - if that makes any sense.....


----------



## ceci (May 2, 2008)

Hi! I'm kind of a newbie in this makeup world. So i would like to request a tutorial on the bridal look from emily in maccosmetics.com 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thank you in advance!


----------



## Amaranth (May 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *anjecakes* 

 
_I'm not sure if it was posted before (though I'm sure it has been, and if you remember, can you redirect me to it) but, who can create a basic tutorial on how to create a defined crease, and make it look real.

I have no defined crease/eyelid, and I have been trying to create this, and nothing works.

What are your tips/tutorials?_

 
I just posted one today that may be able to help you out. Here it is: http://specktra.net/f282/making-your...9/#post1119310


----------



## fleursauvage (May 9, 2008)

Hey! I want to go to prom this year because someone asked me (I'm a junior and wasn't planning on going unless I got asked), and don't like wearing a lot of makeup. I was wondering if someone could do a dewy/natural type look that doesn't require a lot of time. Please and thank you!


----------



## Xqueeze_me (May 10, 2008)

I have heard about the freezing method to depot eyeshadows but I just can't seem to find that technique anywhere? Help, please and thank you!!


----------



## ZoeKat (May 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Julzie* 

 
_A tutorial with the Royal Assets: Warm Eyes 2007 palette please?_

 
I would love to see this, too.


----------



## starrynights (May 12, 2008)

I would like a tutorial on a drmatic look using gold/copper shadows please


----------



## nico (May 17, 2008)

I would like to see a tutorial on disco queen look


----------



## Aubreyyy (May 19, 2008)

New girl here! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Can someone maybe show something using Beauty Marked? I love how smooth and deep it goes on, but I'd like to start using it more (all I can do is sweep it over my lid super dark and look like a hooker.)


----------



## malora360 (May 28, 2008)

ok so i really really like those emo/rocker chick eyes.. you know the ones that are really dark but clean looking sorta iono i cant really describe them... if you think you know what im talking about could you please help me?

thanks


----------



## hotmodelchiq (May 28, 2008)

I haven't seen one here so sorry if this is a repost but can someone post a tutorial showing how to "cut the crease"? I saw some on youtube but not to be offensive they weren't that good... well one was but I'd like to see diff examples. thanks ladies... and gents!


----------



## Demonic Angel (May 28, 2008)

hello~

i would love a tutorial in how to make up like a doll`
i hav flat nose and chubby face..
not to mention i have small eyes as well...

so i would like to know, how to make up like a doll, who has nice face feature +expressionless type~

so it's gotta be real fair..~ >.<

and would like to know.. how to make up.. for stages.. and photoshoots?
does it gotta be.. heavy???

thanks in advance~!!


----------



## MadameXK (Jun 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HySeXtTh19* 

 
_Would someone mind trying to copy this look and posting a tutorial? Thank you

Tracy




_

 
Look for a tutorial on this tomorrow


----------



## User93 (Jun 5, 2008)

i would love to see someone making a neutral "naked"look aka : i aint wearing any make-up but my skin looks flawless". I strongly believe in vanilla pigment oh eyes and cheeks, cream color base, MSF etc... but im not sure. I would be very thankful!


----------



## bonitacyn (Jun 13, 2008)

*Anyone watched So you think you can dance last night? 6.12.08*

If anyone can recreate the look that nicole from the pussycat dolls had last night, i will be your best friend forever!! you dont have to recreate the look, but if someone has an idea of the colors or products that could have been used would be great!! including that awesome glow she had!! 

thanks


i couldnt find a picture from last nights performance but i found a youtube video ..dont know if that will help at all

YouTube - PCD on "So You Think You Can Dance"


----------



## friend_of_MAC (Jun 13, 2008)

*Re: Anyone watched So you think you can dance last night? 6.12.08*

Part of the eyeshadow that would be like this look would be with cranberry e/s and maybe vanilla pigment or shroom, but others colors not sure about.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jun 13, 2008)

*Re: Anyone watched So you think you can dance last night? 6.12.08*

Isn't there a request forum you could put this in?
I agree, it's a hot look!!!


----------



## kimmy (Jun 14, 2008)

*Re: Anyone watched So you think you can dance last night? 6.12.08*

there's a thread here for tutorial requests.


----------



## lananhcali18 (Jun 16, 2008)

Can anyone show me the tutorial with *BEAUTY MARKED eyeshadow*?
I was looking through the tutorial and I couldn't find it.
One of the member did it. 
Thanks.

I got it.thanks


----------



## bonitacyn (Jun 17, 2008)

If anyone can recreate the look that nicole from the pussycat dolls had last night, i will be your best friend forever!! you dont have to recreate the look, but if someone has an idea of the colors or products that could have been used would be great!! including that awesome glow she had!! 

thanks


i couldnt find a picture from last nights performance but i found a youtube video ..dont know if that will help at all

YouTube - Pussycat Dolls on So You Think You Can Dance


----------



## SJazzy (Jun 18, 2008)

Could any pretty here do a neo scifi look using N collection? Thanks!


----------



## knp001 (Jun 21, 2008)

Hi! I just got Reflects Very Pink glitter, and I have NO idea how to wear it- any ideas? Thanks!


----------



## macedout (Jun 22, 2008)

tut on smokey eye using beauty marked & blackened reflects red, pls


----------



## monter (Jun 27, 2008)

I would love a tutorial - or even color recs - on the eyes right here:

Photo 1

Photo 2

I think it's such a nice look for summer!


----------



## dollypink (Jun 28, 2008)

I'd love to see what people come up with to recreate this...


----------



## macedout (Jul 1, 2008)

tut on glitter e/s & e/l


----------



## luvme4me (Jul 7, 2008)

If someone could tell me the colors that Denise Richards wore on Inked magazine with Kat Von D ? More then likely it has to be from Kat's line. Thanks


----------



## sar.uhhh (Jul 8, 2008)

Okay, I'm 50% sure I'm totally in the wrong place for this, lol. But, can someone show me a video tutorial on how to get the just the eyeliner like this?

http://www.doedeere.com/tutorials/im...ellglitter.jpg
http://www.doedeere.com/tutorials/im...uebelleyes.jpg

And/or this?

http://www.doedeere.com/tutorials/im...thqueeneye.jpg

Lol, I think I may have overloaded on the pictures...

Thanx!


----------



## sarahbrooke (Jul 13, 2008)

I'm new here and I've been looking through the tutorials and I can't seem to find an everyday tutorial for fair skinned people with blue eyes (even though there probably is one but there are just so many I haven't been able to find one.)  I love so many of the looks posted but I need something that is suitable for everyday.  Thanks


----------



## animacani (Jul 13, 2008)

Cute pink look using the eyeshadow pink venus


----------



## MACForME (Jul 20, 2008)

I would love some information/tutorial on using and application of the colored paints. I usually use Stilife/Bare Canvas etc for my bases. But I'd like to expand my horizons with paints like ArtJam or Bamboom, or the colored paint pots. 
With the neutral colors, its easy to just apply and then put e/s over. However, I think I can do better with colored paints. I just don't want to make a mess of it. 
Anyone?


----------



## Xtina007 (Jul 22, 2008)

PLEASE help me!
I want a tutorial done that will show me how to minimie my nose...it's huge!


----------



## kkischer04 (Aug 1, 2008)

Since I'm new to the site, I'm looking for something with the color "post haste"...I love the brightness of it, but since Im also new to makeup...I can't figure out how to use it...

I have one look inmind, via Nirenya, but thats one...so I could use some links, anything!


----------



## ginspontaneous (Aug 3, 2008)

Will any of you incredibly talented and lovely ladies do a tutorial on how to do cheeks?
I'm absolutely ashamed of my cheeks; my face is round and I have chubby cheeks, so I'd like to learn how to cover up the large jaw line and cheekbones with perhaps a dark blush or bronzer.

I've looked at other posts on blush tutorials but they just don't apply to my hideous cheeks ='( Oh, and any recommendations for dark blush / shadow-creating blushes?
I have tons of shimmers and bronzers and pink blushes but not the odd apricot or coral or matte brown colours.. so I'd like to go buy some of them if they're more effective in creating a smaller-face-looking effect.

Please help!


----------



## Macaroni (Aug 11, 2008)

Hi,
Since birth I am blind in one eye and because I don't use it, it gets smaller and smaller with time, so I am looking pretty asymetric, also because i have a squint in it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  It makes me feel really insecure and ugly.
Could anybody advice me how to apply make- up and what colors to use to even it a bit out? (NC20) Maybe even a tutorial? I have the feeling darker smokey eye colors make it worse.
Also I would like to find others that have the same problem and see how they do their make-up. Is there anybody out there with the same problem or am I an alien? 
Your help is much appreciated. Thanx in advance!!!


----------



## HoTPiNk2 (Aug 11, 2008)

I would like to see something with Polar Opposites mineralized MAC eyeshadow duo.


----------



## clwkerric (Aug 16, 2008)

I would love to see a tut on the Parrot over Sharkskin shadestick or someones take on the face chart from the originals collection with Parrot...

THanks in advance if someone does it!


----------



## goodbyewaves18 (Aug 17, 2008)

YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.

click above the first link


----------



## nana2552 (Aug 17, 2008)

Thanks for the pics and description of panda eyes. Very helpful to newbies like myself!


----------



## sarahe02 (Aug 21, 2008)

*tut request.*

Well kinda.
I am a figure skater and have this awesome program for which i wear this dress.....(see attachment)
i want some CRAZY eye make up to match the dress any suggestions??


----------



## glassy girl (Aug 21, 2008)

*Re: tut request.*

I would bring out the light purple in your outfit maybe do a purple on your eyes and maybe a gold or green liner cute outfit by the way.


----------



## sarahe02 (Aug 21, 2008)

*Re: tut request.*

thanks so much. I have been searching and searching for something good enough haha


----------



## HoTPiNk2 (Aug 28, 2008)

Maybe a tutorial using Fafi eyes 2. I bought the quad some time ago and haven't been able to use it!!! I just may trade it for something else


----------



## MissAlphaKitty (Sep 5, 2008)

Can somebody please do a tutorial on how to use a MAC 205 Mascara fan brush?

that would be soooo awesome!


----------



## kittykit (Sep 17, 2008)

I recently bought Humid and Gorgeous Gold e/s. Can someone please do a tutorial using these e/s or similar colours for a weekend party looks?


----------



## jenavii (Sep 17, 2008)

*Barbie Loves Mac tutorial request*

Hello All,

I'd really like to recreate this look. Its from the Barbie Loves MAC collection. This actually for a friend who'd like to do this in a test photoshoot.
TIA !!


----------



## Kinderwhore (Sep 21, 2008)

I have two requests.

First off, I am simply _desperate_ for a Christmas look tutorial using Heritage Rouge, Antique Green and Vintage Gold piggies. The gaudier the better!

Also I really, really loved *mocha_queen*'s "Envy" look. but being a total newbie I have no chance at recreating it without some pointers. A lot of pointers, actually.

Any takers?


----------



## aleksis210 (Oct 8, 2008)

I would love to see more looks using NARS shadows or MUFE which is what I mostly have. I'd really appreciate this, THANK YOU!!


----------



## YSLGuy (Oct 9, 2008)

Can someone point me in the direction of a Cut Crease tut? I saw the one by Misschevious but was wondering if there were others...video and step by step pictures

Thank you


----------



## KellyBean (Oct 11, 2008)

I'd love more hair tutorials!


----------



## maxynesmom1 (Oct 12, 2008)

I AM LOOKING FOR A TUT ON RED AND PURPLE EYES THAT IS *NOT *A VIDEO. AND _*REALLY*_  FUNKY GREEN.

-THANX, CRYSTAL


----------



## HoTPiNk2 (Oct 21, 2008)

I would like to see a tutorial using the gentle fume quad from MAC or a smokey eyes using brown shades.


----------



## HoTPiNk2 (Oct 21, 2008)

Also more tutorials using NYX eyeshadows!!!


----------



## l1onqueen (Oct 22, 2008)

A tut with Reflects Purple (that's being promoted with Metal Urge) would be good!


----------



## l1onqueen (Oct 31, 2008)

One more...A tutorial with Inter-view the MES trio would be good too


----------



## linkas (Nov 1, 2008)

A tut of the 'Hellboy II' looks, princess Nuala and prince Nuada!!

Nuala






Nuada


----------



## bellasera (Nov 7, 2008)

I'd love to see a tut using the new Little Darlings pigments


----------



## msyumyum (Nov 7, 2008)

Can someone please do a tut on Mac MES Threesome from the 'Red she said' collection. I just bought it on the basis that I loved the pretty colours and would love some ideas on to how to wear without looking like a clown


----------



## lukinamama (Nov 7, 2008)

I'd love to see a tut using the new warm eyes palette


----------



## annikay (Nov 12, 2008)

I'd like to see a ***light brown smoky eyes*** pic tutorial!

And for us blondes, ones with ***light brows*** would be great, too...


----------



## shannyn92 (Nov 13, 2008)

I'd love to have a tutorial on proper blending!


----------



## barbie.doll (Nov 18, 2008)

I would be so grateful if someone simulated Audrina Patridge's eye make-up in these photos!


----------



## FlashBang (Nov 27, 2008)

Ooh I like that look 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But its one of those 'looks simple but isnt' looks. I read somewhere once that it is actually harder (and requires more makeup) to do a natural, polished look!

I wanna see a tut for that too.

I have a major request from someone, Im NC15 which is ridiculously pale and I know that you can be pale but not look pasty or washed out.
I wanna have a doll like look for every day, can anyone give me any advise and products I'd need to look fair skinned but not washed out? Like how to use highlighters or blushers etc. 
Id also love to know how I could a subtle, natural and flattering (on the pale person) type eye make up.

Please help, I had a fit earlier today when I saw a pic of myself from several months ago, looking washed out


----------



## Kimmer (Nov 29, 2008)

N/A


----------



## nunu (Dec 16, 2008)

A jessica Burciaga look please?


----------



## munaluna (Dec 19, 2008)

*Claudia Lynx*

I really want a Claudia Lynx tutorial from these pictures specifically.


----------



## dreamer246 (Dec 21, 2008)

Hello, I would really appreciate a tutorial on eye makeup for those who have hidden double eyelids. Thanks!


----------



## lovesong (Dec 23, 2008)

A tutorial using Make Up For Ever eyeshadow #75 (hot pinkish color)?Why?Because I can't find that shade!


----------



## User43 (Jan 8, 2009)

Looking for some tutorials for blue eyed girls like me. I have a hard time finding tutorials for us, and I want to know what works well for our color.


----------



## ilovegreen (Jan 28, 2009)

A tut of the Nicole Scherzinger look in the whatcha think about that video.
I think it's a cut crease look too.


----------



## ejsimpsonboyce (Jan 29, 2009)

Could some one please do a tutorial on stage make up? Something with a bright lip and defined eyes?


----------



## user19 (Jan 31, 2009)

Could someone do a tutorial of Bill Kaulitz's makeup?  If you don't know who he is, just Google him.  Seriously.


----------



## amharold (Feb 2, 2009)

*Britney Spears - Stronger*

I have a love affair with her make up in the video Stronger. I have tried to recreate it without much luck. It also doesn't help I have a medium skin tone so I would probably have to modify the look. Anyway if anyone could do this tutorial I would be thrilled

TIA


----------



## ruthless (Feb 15, 2009)

I would really like to see a tutorial for a specific look done on more than one eye shape, as mine doesn't seem to be like most of the self doers on here


----------



## lananhcali18 (Feb 17, 2009)

TUTORIAL FOR MAC HELLO KITTY Collection!
Especially with the Lucky Tom pallete!


----------



## PinkyRose (Feb 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lananhcali18* 

 
_TUTORIAL FOR MAC HELLO KITTY Collection!
Especially with the Lucky Tom pallete!_

 

Hi 

I found this Video tut for the gorgeous Marlena, Its for Lucky Tom Pallete.

YouTube - Hello Kitty Makeup: Lucky Tom


----------



## TigerGrrl (Mar 16, 2009)

*Re: Barbie Loves Mac tutorial request*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jenavii* 

 
_Hello All,

I'd really like to recreate this look. Its from the Barbie Loves MAC collection. This actually for a friend who'd like to do this in a test photoshoot.
TIA !!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








_

 
Hi, 

Have you checked out Marlena's tutorial on MakeUpGeek.com? The link is:

http://www.makeupgeek.com/tutorials/barbie-loves-mac/

This is my very first post, have been lurking for a wee while now and have picked up some great tips - the tutorials and FOTD are great for inspiration - I've rediscovered my make up addiction and I'm really enjoying playing with colours that I haven't used in a while.

Anyway getting to the point, my tutorial request is for a look based on Lindsay Price as Victory Ford in the second series of Lipstick Jungle. She looks amazing.


----------



## Natashaaa (Mar 19, 2009)

*calling all mac profs ..lol...*

well i found these two *FABULOUS GIRLS* the first one is greek 
(im so proud hehe...im too) and the second one im just so jealous 
of her blush application..i hope u can help me..

greek goddess





sweet as candy girl




thank you....


----------



## fleursauvage (Mar 21, 2009)

Can someone help me with Keira Knightly's makeup in this picture? I'd really like to do it for my prom, but as I'm seriously lacking in makeup skills, I have no idea how to go about it. D: 
Please and Thank you!!

http://i14.photobucket.com/albums/a3...asm/4tub2v.jpg


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Mar 23, 2009)

I would love to see a tutorial with eyes like the MAC Too Dolly face chart, but with shimmery gold and of the blue. With bronzed and contoured cheeks instead of pink. Lips are up to you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I think it would be great for hot summer nights out!


----------



## Avozilla (Mar 27, 2009)

http://images.askmen.com/photos/yvon...vski/63895.jpg

This is Sarah from Chuck. I'd love a good tutorial on how to do her eye makeup. If you've seen the show, you know she does an orangie/salmonie color on her lids, but I couldn't find a picture of her looking down.:/


----------



## aivenfae (Apr 22, 2009)

can anyone give me a link to a tutorial on how to do a circus inspired makeup?


----------



## xladydragon (Apr 27, 2009)

*begs*
please can someone do a tutorial on this?
arab hair and makeup on Flickr - Photo Sharing!
My prom is in 2 weeks, and I really want a similiar makeup!!


----------



## kellia (May 2, 2009)

I would like to request a tutorial of this (unbelievably hot) MAC black to earth look on a Korean eye.  TIA!


----------



## AmiS4ys (May 8, 2009)

*two looks i'd like done please!*

i have two requests:

1. a black and gold look please! i have some colors but I just cant imagine where to put it or how it would look or anything. i'm clueless!

2. an orange and yellow look as well. same as above

i tried to browse for both but i find it a bit hard to manuver around Specktra. 
TIA =]


----------



## Brie (May 15, 2009)

*Re: two looks i'd like done please!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AmiS4ys* 

 
_i have two requests:

1. a black and gold look please! i have some colors but I just cant imagine where to put it or how it would look or anything. i'm clueless!

TIA =]_

 
i just did a look with those two in my youtube (link in sig) its pretty dramatic though!


----------



## AmiS4ys (May 22, 2009)

*Re: two looks i'd like done please!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Brie* 

 
_i just did a look with those two in my youtube (link in sig) its pretty dramatic though!_

 

thanks love, thats what i need! =]


----------



## Fataliya (May 23, 2009)

Um...I need a simple tutorial on how to use and blend Shadesticks and Paint Pots as an eyeshadow base. 

I know, stupid, huh? =(


----------



## Tracey82 (May 24, 2009)

Can someone do a tutorial on how to apply eyeshadow when you have hooded/slightly droopy eyelids, thanks.


----------



## iShadow (Jun 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Fataliya* 

 
_Um...I need a simple tutorial on how to use and blend Shadesticks and Paint Pots as an eyeshadow base. 

I know, stupid, huh? =(_

 
Nooo, don't say that! Do you mean a tutorial blending a Shadestick over an application of a Paint Pot, or individual tutorials?


----------



## esperanza0905 (Jun 5, 2009)

Tutorial how to *completely cover face redness*





tnx!


----------



## Fataliya (Jun 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *iShadow* 

 
_Nooo, don't say that! Do you mean a tutorial blending a Shadestick over an application of a Paint Pot, or individual tutorials?_

 
Something showing the exact application and blending of a shadestick if you're using it as an eyeshadow base. Same thing with a paintpot.

I own Sharkskin, and Lemon Chiffon Shadesticks, and bare study paintpot.

And I can't get either to work as an eyeshadow base, so I assume I'm doing it wrong. =(


----------



## iShadow (Jun 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Fataliya* 

 
_Something showing the exact application and blending of a shadestick if you're using it as an eyeshadow base. Same thing with a paintpot.

I own Sharkskin, and Lemon Chiffon Shadesticks, and bare study paintpot.

And I can't get either to work as an eyeshadow base, so I assume I'm doing it wrong. =(_

 
Aw, no worries! I'll try and do this tonight. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I got rid of my Shadesticks... but maybe I can do a tutorial on the NYX Jumbo pencils... hmm. We'll see!


----------



## Fataliya (Jun 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *iShadow* 

 
_Aw, no worries! I'll try and do this tonight. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I got rid of my Shadesticks... but maybe I can do a tutorial on the NYX Jumbo pencils... hmm. We'll see!_

 
Hehe, that would work, because I have some of those, too!


----------



## Geraldine (Jun 17, 2009)

I  want to know if somebody can do a tutorial for this look (I'll post links because images are very big):

http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y133/qettah/arb5.jpg

http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y133/qettah/arb.jpg

http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y133/qettah/arb2.jpg

http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y133/qettah/arb3.jpg

http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y133/qettah/arb4.jpg

Thanks!


----------



## Ode to Joy (Jun 17, 2009)

Tutorials for these looks would mean endless love from me for you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Dior Jazz look

http://i43.tinypic.com/24ql4d1.jpg



Rihanna "Rehab" look

http://i40.tinypic.com/rummmt.jpg

http://i43.tinypic.com/6771ox.jpg

http://i43.tinypic.com/2jfdic9.jpg


----------



## Nadiege (Jun 21, 2009)

Been a long while since I've been in here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Being makeup challenged could anyone post a tutorial for makeup to match this costume. It's my costume for carnival in August =). I'm thinking bright neon pink, grape purple and maybe teal like in the headpiece. My skills suck *** tho 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so if anyone can help out I would really appreciate.


----------



## Brie (Jun 25, 2009)

^^ I just did a look with those colours
its in my youtube (link in sig)

HTH


----------



## blackmetalmist (Jun 27, 2009)

I want to know if anyone can post a tutorial of THE MAC eyebrow. I love how they shape them and how they make it look so perfect ! Thanks !


----------



## Ode to Joy (Jun 27, 2009)

What is THE MAC eyebrow? The one in face charts?


----------



## blackmetalmist (Jun 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ode to Joy* 

 
_What is THE MAC eyebrow? The one in face charts?_

 

The one they usually do when you get a makeover at the MAC counter.


----------



## iShadow (Jun 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blackmetalmist* 

 
_The one they usually do when you get a makeover at the MAC counter._

 
IME that differs depending on who is doing your makeup, and your browshape...


----------



## Lyssah (Jul 4, 2009)

a tut of the "no make up look/ nude make up"


----------



## SQUALID (Jul 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *toxaemia* 

 
_a tut of the "no make up look/ nude make up"_

 
Here I made a tutorial-ish thing about my no make up make up, so to speak.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Killer Colours - Natural makeup VS. natural face


----------



## Shimmer (Jul 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blackmetalmist* 

 
_The one they usually do when you get a makeover at the MAC counter._

 
There's not a specific technique, it's unique to each artist.


----------



## pnuttbuttajelli (Jul 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Nadiege* 

 
_Been a long while since I've been in here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Being makeup challenged could anyone post a tutorial for makeup to match this costume. It's my costume for carnival in August =). I'm thinking bright neon pink, grape purple and maybe teal like in the headpiece. My skills suck *** tho 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so if anyone can help out I would really appreciate._

 
i'm wearing those colors right now, lol!

do you still need a tutorial of this/ let me know, because i've been dying to get creative and do one!


----------



## Nadiege (Jul 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pnuttbuttajelli* 

 
_i'm wearing those colors right now, lol!

do you still need a tutorial of this/ let me know, because i've been dying to get creative and do one!_

 

THAT WOULD BE AWESOME..... DO IT!


----------



## frusciante (Aug 1, 2009)

I'd love a tutorial on how to take great fotd photos where makeup shows up really well... just tips on camera settings, lighting, etc! Also maybe some editing tips using Paint Shop Pro 9 (not with the makeover tool!), there's heaps of photoshop ones but hardly any PSP ones.

If not a tutorial, then just some general tips/tricks would be great!

Thanks!!


----------



## Verient (Aug 6, 2009)

Could someone please do an everyday brown eye look for blue eyes? xx


----------



## NeonKitten (Aug 10, 2009)

i'm looking for some cute lip tutorials. you know like tips on how to line cute little lips and such. not like the perfect red lip or so on but like little doll lips


----------



## thewickedstyle (Aug 24, 2009)

I may just be crazy, but I swore a while back there was a basic tut by MissChievous on just applying the basic face... I want to say it included strobe or Skinlights, and mineral foundation...but I can't find it.

Are there any other really basic tuts like I'm describing? I'm changing from a powder foundation over to liquid so I'm just looking for any little tips. I'm picking up my satinfinish today and I'm going to try it with both my 190 and 187.

Also looking for a good nudes look tut...


----------



## Sushi_Flower (Sep 4, 2009)

Could someone please do a tutorial on this look, i love it.


----------



## bambibrneyes (Sep 9, 2009)

I would like to see a tutorial on the eddie sedgwick look. i thunk that would be great. i simply love that look because it can go from classy to straight glam


----------



## justyna marie (Sep 18, 2009)

Could someone do a tutorial on this or can you point me to a website thats similar to this. i really like this look.


----------



## justyna marie (Sep 18, 2009)

could someone also do this look i love it.


----------



## bambibrneyes (Oct 1, 2009)

I would really love for someone to teach the new wave makeup look. i believe its call HD.


----------



## Verient (Oct 20, 2009)

I'd loveeee someone to do a matte brown simple smokey eye that you can wear every day  x


----------



## xjsbellamias13 (Oct 21, 2009)

I would love if someone could try and recreate the look Regina Specktor wore when she performed on SNL!


----------



## PornStarEyes (Oct 22, 2009)

Hey girls, this is a huge request.. 
I'm going to be a She Wolf for Halloween
I need a tutorial on something creative and sexy
... lol Im a guy, so I hope someone can help me!
[email protected]

! ^_^ ahh excited!


----------



## MAC-Addict03 (Nov 9, 2009)

I have a request for a tutorial! I just got the 5 Haute High Jinks pigment set from Mac holiday collection. The colors are so pretty but it would be nice to see a tutorial on this. Thanks!


----------



## tina8084 (Nov 20, 2009)

Hi! I never wear eyeshadow but i would like to start. I have tried it but it just doesn't look right to me. I have large eyelids so I'm not exactly sure how I should be applying the eyeshadow. Can anyone help me please????


----------



## nebbish (Nov 25, 2009)

I'd love a tutorial on a good, wearable cut-crease look.


----------



## Verient (Jan 3, 2010)

Pleeeeeease


----------



## peachy pink (Feb 2, 2010)

Hello lovelies,
I have  a request for a "lipstick jungle look" 
it would be awsome if someone could show how they do it!
Thanks in advance <3
http://i49.tinypic.com/2ymeyd1.jpg


----------



## girleygirl (Feb 5, 2010)

Would someone please post the tutorial for achieving Katy Perry's Grammy look? Thanks soo much in advance!
KATYPIX.COM ? The largest online Katy Perry photo archive! (An exclusive part of Katy-Perry.net): Click image to close this window


----------



## obscuria (Feb 16, 2010)

I would love it if someone did a tutorial on how to depot the new quads i.e. from the spring color forecast. I'm scared to even attempt to do this on my own right now.

Edit: nevermind, I figured it out!


----------



## rarararachell (Feb 19, 2010)

*how do i use fascinating eye pencil as a base?*

im not sure what technique and brushes to use.

pictures and different ideas on how to use "fascinating" appreciated!

thanks guys
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!


----------



## Candy Christ (Apr 18, 2010)

*Re: how do i use fascinating eye pencil as a base?*

I just draw it on my lid and blend it, like the NYX pencils.


----------



## spectrolite (Apr 19, 2010)

*Re: how do i use fascinating eye pencil as a base?*

Sometimes I use it before I apply my brow highlight to intensify the colour. I apply just a bit by drawing a line in the area I want and then pat it down and blend with my #252


----------



## GhanaianGeisha (May 1, 2010)

*Eye Makeup for hooded eyes?*

*Hi all!

I was wondering whether anybody would be able to give me any tips as to how to apply AND blend eyeshow to people with hooded eyes.

I have a hooded eye (where the skin folds over the crease, essentially eliminating any sort of definate crease) and so I have never been able to apply eyeshadows and it's very frustrating as I want to be able to blend beautiful colours and enhance my eye colour too!

I'd really appreciate the advice!

Steph xxx
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## dietcokeg (May 1, 2010)

*Re: Eye Makeup for hooded eyes?*

I find when it comes to hooded eyes Enkore and MichellePhan have the best techniques out there - if you havent heared of the i highly suggest checking them out on Youtube.


----------



## CajunFille' (May 5, 2010)

Hi! I would really love it if someone could do a tutorial on this look of Leona Lewis'. When I saw this pic I thought she looked amazing. What a beautiful eye. It made me think of my GreasePaint Sticks. If you have one could you please use it? Thanks so much.


----------



## thelilprincess (May 11, 2010)

i live in SoCal and would love to see some tutorials on some spring/summer looks.  it would be great to vary from simple subtle colors (browns, corals) to a bit offbeat colors (greens, blues) - but avoid the heavy look.  thanks!


----------



## alwasiedancing (Jun 11, 2010)

*Azn Eyes*

herro!
Q: where can i find some threads on
asian shaped eyes. without the double crease i mean.

you know the line that makes your eyes bigger.
some of us are born without it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





so if some1 can help me that would be great.


----------



## summerblue (Jun 12, 2010)

*Re: Azn Eyes*

Can't help you out with any Specktra threads, but gossmakeupartist on youtube did a good video on asian/hooded (aging eyes).
YouTube - Asian Eyes/Hooded Eye/Mature Eye Shadow Tutorial

I'm sure youtube has tons of videos on this.  HTH!


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 12, 2010)

*Re: Azn Eyes*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *alwasiedancing* 

 
_herro!
Q: where can i find some threads on
asian shaped eyes. without the double crease i mean.

you know the line that makes your eyes bigger.
some of us are born without it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




so if some1 can help me that would be great. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
i moved this into the request section for you as it is a request


----------



## hnaoto (Jul 10, 2010)

*How to do a nude lip with naturally dark/red lips?*

I'm not sure exactly where to post this but does anyone have a tut on how to mask the red? It's driving me insane! I'm blessed to have "Snow White" features (I've had people ask what color lipstick I'm wearing when I'm just wearing chapstick), but love doing smokey/dark eyes and I think that look is a billion times better with light lips. I can't just put on a light colored lipstick or gloss because it looks totally different on my lips. 

A while ago I saw a tut where the girl used MAC's "Babied" Lip Lacquer (still have it and just found out it's discontinued!! Never used it!) I've given up on attempts, like using a light layer of foundation before the lip product. It lasts for 10 minutes before turning cakey and an ugly pasty color. Honestly I've never, ever used lip product besides clear chapstick/gloss and I'm starting to notice that lips make a huge difference in looks.


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 10, 2010)

^ i have moved this into the requests section for you


----------



## sweetkiss (Aug 31, 2010)

This please!

Love it or Hate it? Kim Kardashian’s Bangs | Celebrity Beauty Buzz - The Latest in Celebrity Fashion Trends, Celebrity Beauty Tips and Celebrity Diets & Fitness


----------



## juicycouture328 (Oct 8, 2010)

*Makeup tutorial for specific hair type?*

Hi everyone. I used to have really dark brown hair and all my makeup colors worked with that. But now I have light brown hair and blond highlights all over, and most of my makeup colors don't really look as good, I guess because my hair is different. (I have brown eyes with bits of gold and light skin.) Can anyone help? Can anyone recommend a tutorial that would look good for both blond and brown hair together I guess? Thanks so much : )​


----------



## starlaj (Oct 12, 2010)

I saw this tute once on the Kim Kardashian eye, and have not been able to find it since 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I know that she used MAC paint in bare canvas to start off with and then.....im lost ...if anyone can pm me with the link id really appreciate it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 xx


----------



## ButterflyKeeper (Oct 12, 2010)

Can someone do something GOLD? Just golden anything.


----------



## MichaelaLou (Oct 24, 2010)

can someone please do a step by step on how to make a cupids arrow with lipstick/liner? My lips barley have one.


----------



## babygirl44 (Dec 27, 2010)

please do a tutorial on how to use the reelers and rockers palette for daytime look.  thanks.


----------



## RoCk_StAr_GiRl (Jan 11, 2011)

*Isla Fisher Hair and Makeup Request!*

Hey ladies!

  	I was wondering if there is any chance one of you incredibly talented ladies could do a tutorial on the look worn by Isla Fisher in the picture here?

  	I think she looks gorgeous here and would love to copy both her hair and makeup for a wedding I have coming up soon! I'm also a redhead and so i think it would be great for me!

  	Thanks so much! Keep up the fab work! 

  	xxx


----------



## naturallyfab (Feb 3, 2011)

I would love to see a preppy look. Not teen Abercrombie preppy, but classic, Jackie O/Lilly Pulitzer/Tommy Hilfiger preppy, lol. I've been drawn to that style of clothing lately and would love to have a makeup look to go with it!


----------



## Paia21 (Mar 2, 2011)

Hello!
  	I would like to see a tutorial for sunken eyes, I have some difficult to apply eyeshadow, expecially in the outer corner...this is because I have a lot of folds on my eyelid. I don't know which technique is right for me.

  	There is a photo without makeup, so you can see the shape of my eyes.

  	Thank you very much 

  	Paola


----------



## tinkerpuppet (Mar 14, 2011)

A friend just sent me a NYX trio with Beanie/Red Bronze/Red Bean. This is the first time I've had one that didn't have a traditional "highlight/lid/crease" combination. I have no idea what to do with these colours, even though I really like them! Would love to see a wearable/daytime look using these please!

  	(Oh, and the Beanie in this trio is the darker taupey colour, not the cream/off white colour I've seen in some pictures)




  	She also sent me a Jumbo Pencil in Black Bean. Its a little thick for me to use as an eyeliner, any other ideas? 

  	Thanks so much!


----------



## MissBosnian (Mar 27, 2011)

*Eye makeup for a purple prom dress?*

So this is the dress I'm wearing for my senior prom.
http://www.promgirl.com/shop/dresses/viewitem-PD676204
  	My complexion is pretty much the same as the model, and I have dark brown hair and dark brown eyes. I would prefer something a little more classic and sophisticated, but nothing overdramatic. Hope that's not asking for too much! I would appreciate a tutorial or feedback, please!


----------



## JennsJewelz (Mar 27, 2011)

*Eye makeup for a purple prom dress?*

Pretty dress! It would look really nice with a soft, silvery smokey eye and nude lip! I'm thinking something like this, with a little bit of sparkle to it! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8VOSiC_VK_k&feature=related

  	If you think that's too much, I would do a nude eye with winged liner and a fun, shimmery pink lip colour. Here are a couple winged eye tutorials:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XZNunI4l-TY
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_oI0Bwai83k

  	Whatever you choose, make sure you practice a few times in the weeks beforehand to make sure you like the colours and the effect!  I hope this helps you out, and I hope you have an amazing time!


----------



## WhatWouldJoanDo (Mar 28, 2011)

Hi, As soon as I saw the dress and what I think is your photo as the avatar I thought of Natalie Portman's makeup from the Oscar's when she wore a purple dress this year.  I think you'd look great and classy by copying her makeup look! If you can find those awesome earrings (or similar) she wore-even better.

http://stylefrizz.com/201102/natalie-portmans-purple-rodarte-dress-for-2011-oscars/


  	I think it's all about the beautiful cheeks - try NARS Orgasm.


----------



## amandine (Jul 10, 2011)

Hello ladies,

  	I would look some help recreating this look for my wedding. I'm not sure what eyeshadows I should use and unfortunately have very small lids. Thanks!!


----------



## MySilentHeart (Oct 13, 2011)

Hi amandine,
  	I would recommend some of the following colours:
  	MAC Jest as lid colour - a frosty pale pink
  	MAC Expensive Pink as outer v - a warmer golden pink (or you could try Paradisco, but I haven't personally used it before)
  	MAC Brown Down as very outer corner, blended in softly - a warm chocolate matte brown
  	I would also use MAC Brule as your under brow highlight.

  	I have small lids as well, so I always apply the darker colours just below and a tiny bit into the crease and blend with a clean brush (like a 217) otherwise I end up with darker shadow hitting my brows!

  	Hope this helps!


----------



## MySilentHeart (Oct 13, 2011)

Hi hnaoto,

  	I'd check out Nikkietutorials on Youtube.
  	She has the same pigmented lip problem, and she uses a product called Lip Erase...
  	She uses it in a few tutorials (I think she uses it in this one - I don't have sound at work):
http://www.youtube.com/user/NikkieTutorials#p/u/31/-wPMFskbx3A


----------



## sammanila (Jul 5, 2013)

Hi everyone, I know there are a few brow tutorials but I was hoping if anyone can do a tutorial on how to draw in brows on people that don't have brows? I have an aunt that is asking me to do her makeup next month and I can't get her brows to not look too drawn in.


----------



## Beryl (Dec 20, 2013)

Does it even exist? Looking for a makeup tutorial for older women 50+ a contemporary wearable look.


----------

